# sweetgoats .... how did it go?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Was missing you and thinking of you! How was everything? Did you give your son a big hug for us and thank him? :flag:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, Thank you so much. It was WONDERFUL. We had a great time and it was so neat seeing my "baby" all grown up and looking so handsome in his Military blues.

Thanks Stacey, you are so thoughtful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats great! I hope your daughter and son had a good time together as well. There is nothing more handsome then a young man in a military uniform *blush*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I will have to post a couple pictures a little later, after I get some work done.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool. I have to work 12-8 today so I will check in tonight for sure


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, here is a few of the pictures.

Here he is in the front. He was the flight leader.










Here with my daughter. Boy did she miss him.










and just one of him coming to meet us.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup handsome as all get out!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so glad you had a wonderful time! Seemed to have missed the thread when you said you were leaving but I did wonder wherer you were!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks Chelsey. Yep it was a great time but wow did that boy lose weight. He is a large guy matter of fact they had to search for a 46 jacket coat. His nickname by all the others was XL. Extra large because he is so big.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori you must have a heart full of pride, he and your daughter both are beautiful kids! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know how I missed the previous thread, but I"m glad you had a great time. Tell your son thank you for his service to this great country! :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very sharp indeed. Pic of your son and daughter is so precious, especially since she missed him so. Glad he found his place in the service-he looks so pleased in the pic (of him) with his accomplishment at this point. Yes, wonderful what he is doing. :thumb:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! Fine looking family you've got there!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! He looks really good! You must be so proud!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all. That means the world to me.

He is now in Shepard AFB in Texas going to school for maintenance on Ground Equipment that supports the plains. He is hoping to move into maintenance on the Air Crafts.


----------

